# What's with eggs, when did they start shrinking



## Camp

I bought some large eggs yesterday. I usually buy the extra large, but those have seemed like only large size compared to what they used to be. So, I went to make some hardboiled eggs and opened the box marked large and couldn't believe how small they were. Is the egg industry getting over on us? I raised layers a few times and I know how to produce large and extra large eggs, even eggs with double yokes. Should I contact the egg industry and tell them how to do it?


----------



## TNHarley

who doesn't check eggs before purchase?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Get ours from a local farmer.

No complaints


----------



## Pogo

Camp said:


> I bought some large eggs yesterday. I usually buy the extra large, but those have seemed like only large size compared to what they used to be. So, I went to make some hardboiled eggs and opened the box marked large and couldn't believe how small they were. Is the egg industry getting over on us? I raised layers a few times and I know how to produce large and extra large eggs, even eggs with double yokes. Should I contact the egg industry and tell them how to do it?



BINGO.  I noticed that too, about maybe three weeks ago.  I habitually buy "large" in the same package from the same source, and they got visibly smaller.  Got to cooking more three-egg omlettes but eventually I went to another store, cashed in a rain check and bought "Extra Large" eggs for at least a temporary respite.  And they're even _smaller_.

There's no doubt it's going on, but what's behind it is another question.  

I'm sure it has something to do with the Illuminati and one-world Bilderbergism.  Obviously the inevitable result of the Kennedy assassination.  This is exactly what the backwards messages on "Why Don't We Do It In the Road" were warning us about.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Camp said:


> I bought some large eggs yesterday. I usually buy the extra large, but those have seemed like only large size compared to what they used to be. So, I went to make some hardboiled eggs and opened the box marked large and couldn't believe how small they were. Is the egg industry getting over on us? I raised layers a few times and I know how to produce large and extra large eggs, even eggs with double yokes. Should I contact the egg industry and tell them how to do it?



Running dog capitalist pigs cut the wages of GLORIOUS peoples chickens, who are holding back on egg sizes.



Chicken egg sizes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Egg sizes haven't changed since they were established.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> who doesn't check eggs before purchase?



Uh -- nobody, including the cashier who checks you out.  You can check for breakage, and you notice the shrinking size when you do, but there's nothing you can do about it except not buy eggs.

And THAT is not an option.


----------



## Compost

You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.


----------



## Pogo

Compost said:


> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.



They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.


----------



## Compost

Pogo said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
Click to expand...

Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.


----------



## Pogo

Compost said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
Click to expand...


----------



## OldLady

*Sizing of Eggs*
Size tells you the minimum required net weight per dozen eggs. It does not refer to the dimensions of an egg or how big it looks. While some eggs in the carton may look slightly larger or smaller than the rest, it is the total weight of the dozen eggs that puts them in one of the following classes:


*Size or Weight Class* *Minimum net weight per dozen*
Jumbo 30 ounces
Extra Large 27 ounces
Large 24 ounces
Medium 21 ounces
Small 18 ounces
Peewee 15 ounces

The above is from the USDA website.  Apparently, the phenomenon is that eggs are getting HEAVIER.  
LOL


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> *Sizing of Eggs*
> Size tells you the minimum required net weight per dozen eggs. It does not refer to the dimensions of an egg or how big it looks. While some eggs in the carton may look slightly larger or smaller than the rest, it is the total weight of the dozen eggs that puts them in one of the following classes:
> 
> 
> *Size or Weight Class* *Minimum net weight per dozen*
> Jumbo 30 ounces
> Extra Large 27 ounces
> Large 24 ounces
> Medium 21 ounces
> Small 18 ounces
> Peewee 15 ounces
> 
> The above is from the USDA website.  Apparently, the phenomenon is that eggs are getting HEAVIER.
> LOL



I'm pretty good at judging weight by feel.  If I had a sensitive enough scale and had known in advance to weigh the size they were a month or two ago, I'm confident I could prove they're smaller in every dimension.

At least around here that's the case.  I don't know where the OP lives but I had already noticed it before this thread went up, and was consciously altering my shopping because of it.


----------



## The Great Goose

we'll have to have our own livestock in the future. It's gonna get bad.


----------



## Camp

TNHarley said:


> who doesn't check eggs before purchase?


I did check them for breakage, but guess I wasn't paying attention to size. The store was out of extra large and jumbo's. Guess I'll start going to the farm down the road. Only a mile away and I get produce there anyhow.


----------



## Compost

Pogo said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You didn't find the evolution line funny?  Fine.  But lame.  No.  Anyhoo.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.

Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sizing of Eggs*
> Size tells you the minimum required net weight per dozen eggs. It does not refer to the dimensions of an egg or how big it looks. While some eggs in the carton may look slightly larger or smaller than the rest, it is the total weight of the dozen eggs that puts them in one of the following classes:
> 
> 
> *Size or Weight Class* *Minimum net weight per dozen*
> Jumbo 30 ouncesson had
> Extra Large 27 ounces
> Large 24 ounces
> Medium 21 ounces
> Small 18 ounces
> Peewee 15 ounces
> 
> The above is from the USDA website.  Apparently, the phenomenon is that eggs are getting HEAVIER.
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good at judging weight by feel.  If I had a sensitive enough scale and had known in advance to weigh the size they were a month or two ago, I'm confident I could prove they're smaller in every dimension.
> 
> At least around here that's the case.  I don't know where the OP lives but I had already noticed it before this thread went up, and was consciously altering my shopping because of it.
Click to expand...

I have a student who raises chickens.  I will ask him what makes chickens lay smaller eggs.  Do you suppose it has something to do with the problems with contamination and disease they've had on some chicken farms/processing plants?  Tyson had trouble last winter, I believe.


Compost said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame?  Wrong.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.
> 
> Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!
Click to expand...

You can't sell us medium size eggs at large or extra large prices!   And if you bake, the size of eggs can make a difference in a recipe.
This needs to be reported and stopped, if it's true.  It may not be the end of the world but c'mon.  If they're medium size eggs, don't try to charge us an extra 30 cents for them.  We aren't stupid.


----------



## TNHarley

Im glad I have chickens. lol


----------



## Camp

Compost said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame?  Wrong.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.
> 
> Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!
Click to expand...

Can't we even talk about the changing size of eggs at the market without bringinG partisan politics into the discussion?
Food producers and packages have been playing with sizes for quite some time now. Instead of a pould you get 14 oz's, etc. I just didn't realize the egg people were jumping in on the bandwagon. Now I know and will adjust and adapt. My main concern was how the egg sizes relate to baking and other cooking recipes.


----------



## Compost

Camp said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame?  Wrong.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.
> 
> Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't we even talk about the changing size of eggs at the market without bringinG partisan politics into the discussion?
> Food producers and packages have been playing with sizes for quite some time now. Instead of a pould you get 14 oz's, etc. I just didn't realize the egg people were jumping in on the bandwagon. Now I know and will adjust and adapt. My main concern was how the egg sizes relate to baking and other cooking recipes.
Click to expand...

Lighten up, Camp.  Gotta go.  My little ducks lay big eggs.  I'm gonna whip up an omelette for dinner.


----------



## Camp

TNHarley said:


> Im glad I have chickens. lol


What  breed? I always liked Rhode Island Reds and fed them a diet high in corn to get big eggs. Got lots of double yoke eggs when I fed them almost total corn. I know they have special feeds for egg layers but I never tried it. Grew plenty of corn.


----------



## TNHarley

Camp said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad I have chickens. lol
> 
> 
> 
> What  breed? I always liked Rhode Island Reds and fed them a diet high in corn to get big eggs. Got lots of double yoke eggs when I fed them almost total corn. I know they have special feeds for egg layers but I never tried it. Grew plenty of corn.
Click to expand...

 RIR, dominickers(I think. strollingbones told me they could be another breed) and some white fat hen. Cant remember her breed either.
About to get some welsummers in a few weeks. They still too young.
My RIR rooster isn't my alpha, but he is one pretty cock.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I'm also a little concerned that the Colonel Sanders on the KFC commercials is not the real Colonel Sanders. He almost seems like a different person every 3 months or so. Maybe he's eating these smaller eggs and it is affecting him. (end lame but satisfying attempt at humor). 

I think everything is getting smaller isn't it? Candy bars are definitely shrinking as are ice cream containers. 

Thank god we still have Lilly the ATT girl to talk to. She looks to be about the same size.


----------



## Camp

TNHarley said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad I have chickens. lol
> 
> 
> 
> What  breed? I always liked Rhode Island Reds and fed them a diet high in corn to get big eggs. Got lots of double yoke eggs when I fed them almost total corn. I know they have special feeds for egg layers but I never tried it. Grew plenty of corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIR, dominickers(I think. strollingbones told me they could be another breed) and some white fat hen. Cant remember her breed either.
> About to get some welsummers in a few weeks. They still too young.
> My RIR rooster isn't my alpha, but he is one pretty cock.
Click to expand...

You will like those welsummers. They have cool personalities, but you may not be happy with the production numbers. They definitely don't produce like the Rhode Islands or Dominickers, but maybe that was just my experience.


----------



## TNHarley

Camp said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad I have chickens. lol
> 
> 
> 
> What  breed? I always liked Rhode Island Reds and fed them a diet high in corn to get big eggs. Got lots of double yoke eggs when I fed them almost total corn. I know they have special feeds for egg layers but I never tried it. Grew plenty of corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIR, dominickers(I think. strollingbones told me they could be another breed) and some white fat hen. Cant remember her breed either.
> About to get some welsummers in a few weeks. They still too young.
> My RIR rooster isn't my alpha, but he is one pretty cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will like those welsummers. They have cool personalities, but you may not be happy with the production numbers. They definitely don't produce like the Rhode Islands or Dominickers, but maybe that was just my experience.
Click to expand...

 Its ok. We only want them because they are pretty lol. We only eat eggs on the weekends, so we don't need too many.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Camp said:


> I bought some large eggs yesterday. I usually buy the extra large, but those have seemed like only large size compared to what they used to be. So, I went to make some hardboiled eggs and opened the box marked large and couldn't believe how small they were. Is the egg industry getting over on us? I raised layers a few times and I know how to produce large and extra large eggs, even eggs with double yokes. Should I contact the egg industry and tell them how to do it?



This is a large egg, an ostrich egg and no I haven't.







Edited because I didn't put it was an ostrich egg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad I have chickens. lol
> 
> 
> 
> What  breed? I always liked Rhode Island Reds and fed them a diet high in corn to get big eggs. Got lots of double yoke eggs when I fed them almost total corn. I know they have special feeds for egg layers but I never tried it. Grew plenty of corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIR, dominickers(I think. strollingbones told me they could be another breed) and some white fat hen. Cant remember her breed either.
> About to get some welsummers in a few weeks. They still too young.
> My RIR rooster isn't my alpha, but he is one pretty cock.
Click to expand...


*"My RIR rooster isn't my alpha, but he is one pretty cock."
*
Um, no comment, I'm just an innocent girl with a virgin mind, I don't know about any of these things


----------



## TNHarley

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I'm just an innocent girl with a virgin mind


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just an innocent girl with a virgin mind
Click to expand...


Hey you


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Camp said:


> I bought some large eggs yesterday. I usually buy the extra large, but those have seemed like only large size compared to what they used to be. So, I went to make some hardboiled eggs and opened the box marked large and couldn't believe how small they were. Is the egg industry getting over on us? I raised layers a few times and I know how to produce large and extra large eggs, even eggs with double yokes. Should I contact the egg industry and tell them how to do it?



I like Quail eggs.


----------



## Alex.

Camp said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have choices, Camp.  Keep ducks or chickens in your yard for fresh eggs, buy from someone who does, or look inside the container before you buy it at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame?  Wrong.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.
> 
> Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't we even talk about the changing size of eggs at the market without bringinG partisan politics into the discussion?
> Food producers and packages have been playing with sizes for quite some time now. Instead of a pould you get 14 oz's, etc. I just didn't realize the egg people were jumping in on the bandwagon. Now I know and will adjust and adapt. My main concern was how the egg sizes relate to baking and other cooking recipes.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?


----------



## Pogo

Alex. said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're ALL small at the grocery store.   I think that's the point.
> The size stamped on the boxes hasn't changed.  The size on the eggs has.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame?  Wrong.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.
> 
> Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't we even talk about the changing size of eggs at the market without bringinG partisan politics into the discussion?
> Food producers and packages have been playing with sizes for quite some time now. Instead of a pould you get 14 oz's, etc. I just didn't realize the egg people were jumping in on the bandwagon. Now I know and will adjust and adapt. My main concern was how the egg sizes relate to baking and other cooking recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...



_*Food & Wine*_ forum, hack.


----------



## Alex.

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be evolution, eh?  Meanwhile, you want eggs, and you don't like the little ones at the store?  Grow your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame?  Wrong.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.
> 
> Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't we even talk about the changing size of eggs at the market without bringinG partisan politics into the discussion?
> Food producers and packages have been playing with sizes for quite some time now. Instead of a pould you get 14 oz's, etc. I just didn't realize the egg people were jumping in on the bandwagon. Now I know and will adjust and adapt. My main concern was how the egg sizes relate to baking and other cooking recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _*Food & Wine*_ forum, hack.
Click to expand...

You just can't take a yolk,..


----------



## Muhammed

From now on, when I go grocery shopping I'm going to brings a scale and calipers.


----------



## Pogo

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame?  Wrong.  Even people in cities keep chickens or ducks for eggs.  Meanwhile you are moaning over SMALL EGGS AT THE STORE.
> 
> Why are you upset anyway?  Noted nutrition expert michelle obama says we should eat less.  Smaller eggs.  Less food.  Now.  Let's move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't we even talk about the changing size of eggs at the market without bringinG partisan politics into the discussion?
> Food producers and packages have been playing with sizes for quite some time now. Instead of a pould you get 14 oz's, etc. I just didn't realize the egg people were jumping in on the bandwagon. Now I know and will adjust and adapt. My main concern was how the egg sizes relate to baking and other cooking recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _*Food & Wine*_ forum, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't take a yolk,..
Click to expand...


Omelette you have that one.  Nice save.


----------



## OldLady

My student said there's a MAJOR problem with Avian Flu among commercial egg producers.  He said the majority of "factory" birds get wiped out in a matter of days.
How that relates to smaller eggs, I don't know, but it may have something to do with the stress on egg production at the moment.  If it were me, I'd take my handy dandy kitchen scale to the market and march those puny eggs straight over to the manager, take down the address of the farm producing the eggs and raise some hell.
You'd at least get a discount, I bet.

TN, don't worry.  My student said farm chickens have resistance to Avian Flu.

Lucy, I'll bet you could make a chiffon cake with ONE of those ostrich eggs

Camp:  Egg Conversion Tips & Egg Size Chart | Incredible Egg


----------



## koshergrl

Those huge eggs are the result of line bred battery chickens raised and fed to do one thing...make big eggs. When you tell farmers they have to be kinder and give chickens more space and sunlight, chickens.lay less. When you dictate to farmers that each chicken needs x amt of space they are going to start getting smaller chickens, whonlay smaller eggs that cost you more. You're welcome.


----------



## Pogo

koshergrl said:


> Those huge eggs are the result of line bred battery chickens raised and fed to do one thing...make big eggs. When you tell farmers they have to be kinder and give chickens more space and sunlight, chickens.lay less. When you dictate to farmers that each chicken needs x amt of space they are going to start getting smaller chickens, whonlay smaller eggs that cost you more. You're welcome.



Yuh huh.
And this happened two weeks ago, did it?


----------



## Papageorgio

I buy eggs from a local farmer. I suggest others should do the same, fresher and better eggs, fed organic fed, left to roam around. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## koshergrl

Organic is a scam. It just means more likely to be contaminated with ecoli and certain to cost more. BUT yes local, fresh is best.

My family goes through five dozen a month.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> I buy eggs from a local farmer. I suggest others should do the same, fresher and better eggs, fed organic fed, left to roam around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We've got a shop up the road that sells local produce, and closer than going all the way to town.  After this thread started I stopped by to check their local eggs.  Half of 'em were large like they were a few weeks ago,  the other half were small like they've been recently.  Completely mismatched.


----------



## Pogo

koshergrl said:


> Organic is a scam. It just means more likely to be contaminated with ecoli and certain to cost more. BUT yes local, fresh is best.
> 
> My family goes through five dozen a month.



Hell I do that by myself.  That's two eggs a day.

Actually "organic" means not adulterated with chemical poisons and laboratory gene-tweaking.  Doesn't really apply to animal products though.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I buy eggs from a local farmer. I suggest others should do the same, fresher and better eggs, fed organic fed, left to roam around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a shop up the road that sells local produce, and closer than going all the way to town.  After this thread started I stopped by to check their local eggs.  Half of 'em were large like they were a few weeks ago,  the other half were small like they've been recently.  Completely mismatched.
Click to expand...


I get a better quality, the size seems the same, not a big deal to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> Those huge eggs are the result of line bred battery chickens raised and fed to do one thing...make big eggs. When you tell farmers they have to be kinder and give chickens more space and sunlight, chickens.lay less. When you dictate to farmers that each chicken needs x amt of space they are going to start getting smaller chickens, whonlay smaller eggs that cost you more. You're welcome.


My student told me the chickens who lay the biggest eggs are actually very small birds.  Can't remember what breed they were.  Something-"Whites," I think.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I buy eggs from a local farmer. I suggest others should do the same, fresher and better eggs, fed organic fed, left to roam around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a shop up the road that sells local produce, and closer than going all the way to town.  After this thread started I stopped by to check their local eggs.  Half of 'em were large like they were a few weeks ago,  the other half were small like they've been recently.  Completely mismatched.
Click to expand...

Sometimes there's a green one or a pink speckled one in the local eggs I buy from a coworker who has some chickens.  She saves them for me.


----------



## Moonglow

Camp said:


> I bought some large eggs yesterday. I usually buy the extra large, but those have seemed like only large size compared to what they used to be. So, I went to make some hardboiled eggs and opened the box marked large and couldn't believe how small they were. Is the egg industry getting over on us? I raised layers a few times and I know how to produce large and extra large eggs, even eggs with double yokes. Should I contact the egg industry and tell them how to do it?


The egg is graded by it's yolk  size, not the actual size of the shell..


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> who doesn't check eggs before purchase?


I always do, to see if they have weapons..


----------



## Moonglow

Chickens will reduce the size of the egg or stop laying all together when it is really hot or really cold, the only exception is turkeys..


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I buy eggs from a local farmer. I suggest others should do the same, fresher and better eggs, fed organic fed, left to roam around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a shop up the road that sells local produce, and closer than going all the way to town.  After this thread started I stopped by to check their local eggs.  Half of 'em were large like they were a few weeks ago,  the other half were small like they've been recently.  Completely mismatched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes there's a green one or a pink speckled one in the local eggs I buy from a coworker who has some chickens.  She saves them for me.
Click to expand...

Those are eggs from Araucana chickens, the Easter egg chickens...I like them da best..


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> Chickens will reduce the size of the egg or stop laying all together when it is really hot or really cold, the only exception is turkeys..


Really hot summer!  Thanks, Moon!


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chickens will reduce the size of the egg or stop laying all together when it is really hot or really cold, the only exception is turkeys..
> 
> 
> 
> Really hot summer!  Thanks, Moon!
Click to expand...

I don't recommend duck or goose eggs, they don't taste so hot...


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chickens will reduce the size of the egg or stop laying all together when it is really hot or really cold, the only exception is turkeys..
> 
> 
> 
> Really hot summer!  Thanks, Moon!
Click to expand...


Yeah that makes sense --- fewer eggs to package means less size choice.  But shouldn't that also mean the price goes up?


----------



## Moonglow

Yellow yokes is from chickens that have a sunlight deficiency because they never are able to leave their cages and get into the sun...Orange yolks is from free range birds.....There are so many damn red tailed hawks and bald eagles around here it's tough to have free range birds...


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chickens will reduce the size of the egg or stop laying all together when it is really hot or really cold, the only exception is turkeys..
> 
> 
> 
> Really hot summer!  Thanks, Moon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that makes sense --- fewer eggs to package means less size choice.  But shouldn't that also mean the price goes up?
Click to expand...

Wal Mart dropped their egg prices to 78 cents a dozen, many of the Dollar General stores sells theirs for a dollar a dozen..


----------



## jon_berzerk

with eggs 

open them and inspect them before 

you buy them 

you are just picking the wrong ones 

page 9 gives the standard 

https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Shell_Egg_Standard[1].pdf


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> with eggs
> 
> open them and inspect them before
> 
> you buy them
> 
> you are just picking the wrong ones
> 
> page 9 gives the standard
> 
> https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Shell_Egg_Standard[1].pdf



Yeah yeah again everyone knows that.  The question here is why they suddenly got smaller.
When you check the shells you can select-out the broken ones and go for another box that aren't broken.  When they're all smaller there's nothing you can do.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> with eggs
> 
> open them and inspect them before
> 
> you buy them
> 
> you are just picking the wrong ones
> 
> page 9 gives the standard
> 
> https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Shell_Egg_Standard[1].pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah again everyone knows that.  The question here is why they suddenly got smaller.
> When you check the shells you can select-out the broken ones and go for another box that aren't broken.  When they're all smaller there's nothing you can do.
Click to expand...



they havent dummy

there has always been several sizes of eggs

*When they're all smaller there's nothing you can do*

why are libtards like you ALWAYS so powerless over your pathetic lives

dont buy them dummy if you dont like the size

get the store to get larger size

or shop elsewhere


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chickens will reduce the size of the egg or stop laying all together when it is really hot or really cold, the only exception is turkeys..
> 
> 
> 
> Really hot summer!  Thanks, Moon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that makes sense --- fewer eggs to package means less size choice.  But shouldn't that also mean the price goes up?
Click to expand...

The fact that they're selling you medium size eggs for extra large prices is enough of an increase, imo.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> with eggs
> 
> open them and inspect them before
> 
> you buy them
> 
> you are just picking the wrong ones
> 
> page 9 gives the standard
> 
> https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Shell_Egg_Standard[1].pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah again everyone knows that.  The question here is why they suddenly got smaller.
> When you check the shells you can select-out the broken ones and go for another box that aren't broken.  When they're all smaller there's nothing you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they havent dummy
> 
> there has always been several sizes of eggs
> 
> *When they're all smaller there's nothing you can do*
> 
> why are libtards like you ALWAYS so powerless over your pathetic lives
> 
> dont buy them dummy if you dont like the size
> 
> get the store to get larger size
> 
> or shop elsewhere
Click to expand...





Maybe just once you could read the thread before you ooze in and embarrass yourself with these weird haiku posts.


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> Yellow yokes is from chickens that have a sunlight deficiency because they never are able to leave their cages and get into the sun...Orange yolks is from free range birds.....There are so many damn red tailed hawks and bald eagles around here it's tough to have free range birds...


Some people feed them marigold petals, too.   Around here chickens pretty much roam free in people's yard, even though there are eagles here, too.  I think the eagles have plenty else to eat without getting a mouth full of feathers, though.  They love to fish.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> with eggs
> 
> open them and inspect them before
> 
> you buy them
> 
> you are just picking the wrong ones
> 
> page 9 gives the standard
> 
> https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Shell_Egg_Standard[1].pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah again everyone knows that.  The question here is why they suddenly got smaller.
> When you check the shells you can select-out the broken ones and go for another box that aren't broken.  When they're all smaller there's nothing you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they havent dummy
> 
> there has always been several sizes of eggs
> 
> *When they're all smaller there's nothing you can do*
> 
> why are libtards like you ALWAYS so powerless over your pathetic lives
> 
> dont buy them dummy if you dont like the size
> 
> get the store to get larger size
> 
> or shop elsewhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just once you could read the thread before you ooze in and embarrass yourself with these weird haiku posts.
Click to expand...



what the fuck are you rambling now shithead 

your the dumb ass that tried to claim 

that you would be stuck with a certain size egg --LOL

hey turd breath the required grading of eggs is monitored 

and enforced by our government


----------



## Pogo

Actually I believe it's supposed to be

5 syllables
7 syllables
5 syllables

Example

Had you read the thread

You'd not be digging yourself

The hole you're in now​

Burma Shave


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> Actually I believe it's supposed to be
> 
> 5 syllables
> 7 syllables
> 5 syllables
> 
> Example
> 
> Had you read the thread
> 
> You'd not be digging yourself
> 
> The hole you're in now​
> 
> Burma Shave




who cares poco 

learn to stand up for yourself 

then you wont be left with no choices 

the next time you are left with no other option 

then to buy eggs that are too small

--LOL

you really are quite the loony


----------

